# Ben Edra



## Shieldsman

Does anyone have any information/photographs on the `ben boats` that fished and landed at North Shields in the 70`s, im particularly interested in the Ben Edra.
Cheers Paul.


----------



## Gavin Gait

To access the Fishing gallery please follow the instructions in the following link : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12279

Once you have opted in click on the following links
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=99597
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=91645
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=91647
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/91642/ppuser/9047
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/91640/ppuser/9047


----------



## Rab.

Shieldsman said:


> Does anyone have any information/photographs on the `ben boats` that fished and landed at North Shields in the 70`s, im particularly interested in the Ben Edra.
> Cheers Paul.


The Ben Asdale was wrecked during a gale on 30th December 1979 on rocks off Maenporth Beach, Falmouth Bay, South Cornwall.


----------



## Gavin Gait

More photos for you
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=101280
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=111612
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=82310
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=93977
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54425
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=57428
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=57502
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=34200
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41585
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41586
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=42538
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=42610
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=46502
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=13565
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=13566


----------



## Shieldsman

Davie Tait said:


> To access the Fishing gallery please follow the instructions in the following link : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12279
> 
> Once you have opted in click on the following links
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=99597
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=91645
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=91647
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/91642/ppuser/9047
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/91640/ppuser/9047


 Thanks for that Davie, much appreciated.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Shieldsman

Davie Tait said:


> More photos for you
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=101280
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=111612
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=82310
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=93977
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54425
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=57428
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=57502
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=34200
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41585
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41586
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=42538
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=42610
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=46502
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=13565
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=13566


Davie, that was more than i`d hoped for, the Ben Glas and the Ben Edra were the two i remember the most, the Edra just for its sheer size, as a boy i worked on the Quay during the summer holidays, the Edra was like a superstar trawler to a 13 yera old, i worked on a scottish boat called A Corenella and a North Shields boat called Frem. Happy days. 
thanks again.
Paul.


----------



## Shieldsman

Rab. said:


> The Ben Asdale was wrecked during a gale on 30th December 1979 on rocks off Maenporth Beach, Falmouth Bay, South Cornwall.


Thanks for that Rab.

Paul.


----------



## pier

i can remmber the ben strome ben glas ben


----------



## George Tait

To;" Shieldsman",
1970's, I worked regularly with three of the Shields 
"Ben Boats" on the Faroe/Iceland grounds.
"Ben Strome", skipper Ernie Longhorn (from Sunderland)a good friend of mine.
"Ben Torc" skipper ---- I think it was a Jock Slater(Aberdeen guy).
"Ben Chourn" skipper Kit Jamieson (originally from Eyemouth)
"Ben Glas" cant remember who was skipper their but she was a smaller vessel and worked mainly in the North Sea.
"Strome" / "Torc" / "Chourn" were all built at the Lewis Yard in Aberdeen
all more or less to the same design. They were all regarded as fine ships.


----------



## Michael.b

Ben Glas skippered by Stan Sheader(Hartlepool).


----------



## bert thompson

Seem to remember that Stan (Hartlepool) was skipper on the Laura or was that before the Glas?
Bert.


----------



## quint

George Tait said:


> To;" Shieldsman",
> 1970's, I worked regularly with three of the Shields
> "Ben Boats" on the Faroe/Iceland grounds.
> "Ben Strome", skipper Ernie Longhorn (from Sunderland)a good friend of mine.
> "Ben Torc" skipper ---- I think it was a Jock Slater(Aberdeen guy).
> "Ben Chourn" skipper Kit Jamieson (originally from Eyemouth)
> "Ben Glas" cant remember who was skipper their but she was a smaller vessel and worked mainly in the North Sea.
> "Strome" / "Torc" / "Chourn" were all built at the Lewis Yard in Aberdeen
> all more or less to the same design. They were all regarded as fine ships.


yes george your right about ernie on the strome ,im his son ,he is sadly no longer with us but it is nice to see him mentioned as he spent a lot of time on the ben boats ,in particular the strome and he had a few record catches himself top skipper ect , thanks for mentioning him ,i tried to acess pics but it says i cant but never mind ive some pics of my own


----------



## George Tait

To: "Quint",
Sorry to hear about my old buddie ernie. We worked together many times in these days now gone and yes, he was certainly one of the 
"big names" in the "Ben Boats". of the late 60's/70's...


----------



## tudortimes

did ernie williams have the ben glas


----------



## quint

George Tait said:


> To: "Quint",
> Sorry to hear about my old buddie ernie. We worked together many times in these days now gone and yes, he was certainly one of the
> "big names" in the "Ben Boats". of the late 60's/70's...


thanks mate he certainly was,he sadly left us 7 months after my mother passed away ,i know theyl be together again now,big shock to us all and only just coming to terms with it.nice to hear you were his pal he had many thanks again


----------



## quint

another ben boat i dont hear mentioned is the ben iedres,well think thats how it was spelt stern trawler,my dad sailed on her a while aswell , have a good pic of it here i think ,by the way george ive still got a good keepsake off the strome my dad brought home one day (Thumb)


----------



## Ray Mac

George Tait said:


> To: "Quint",
> Sorry to hear about my old buddie ernie. We worked together many times in these days now gone and yes, he was certainly one of the
> "big names" in the "Ben Boats". of the late 60's/70's...


Used to have a drink with Ernie in the Railway Club.


----------



## 7heroes

Hallo there lads, just a quickie I think that the Ben Glas skipper might've been Bobbie Palmer aka 'black Bob'. Don't remember him personally coz I was too young but me dad was Peter Allen who was the Skipper lost on the Ben Asdale at Falmouth. Me dad was really good mates with Bob Palmer, Kit Jamieson Freddie Howes & loads more incl. Ernie Williams & Ernie Longhorn. They're the only one's I remember at the moment. Great to have a site like this to chew over old memories. Great stuff. Cheers Pete A


----------



## quint

7heroes said:


> Hallo there lads, just a quickie I think that the Ben Glas skipper might've been Bobbie Palmer aka 'black Bob'. Don't remember him personally coz I was too young but me dad was Peter Allen who was the Skipper lost on the Ben Asdale at Falmouth. Me dad was really good mates with Bob Palmer, Kit Jamieson Freddie Howes & loads more incl. Ernie Williams & Ernie Longhorn. They're the only one's I remember at the moment. Great to have a site like this to chew over old memories. Great stuff. Cheers Pete A


sorry to hear about yer dad mate ,i belive i heard me father mention his name and boat when we were talking about stuff,its a good site i agree mate, im surprised theres not more use it cos theres fewer boats getting out now ,good to hear from you and the rest (Thumb)


----------



## Bob Webster

Hi, Pete, I have just found this site and i feel quite emotional with the memorys it brings back to me.I was on the Asdale when it was lost(3rd Eng.). Barty Cole was the skipper and your dad was mate.I have very fond memorys of the short time we sailed together,although time has dimmed my memory some what. Bobby Palmer might of been on the Glass, or Chourn, but i sailed with him on the Ben Edra about 2yrs before it was sold to the Canadiens and went to fish on the Grand Banks in Canada.I also did a trip on the Ben Chourn i think the skipper was Ernie??.After the Asdale incident iwent on to sail on the Ben Royal/Ben Loyal as deckie engineer wich was a dismal failure as the fishing industry was in sharp decline.
I am sorry if i have rambled on, it wasjust seeing your name on this site that brought back so many memorys.
Kind Regards to you and your family
Bob Webster.


----------



## David Milligan

"Black Bob"Palmer took the Ben Vurie for many years,also remember a "Jock" Morrisey taking the Ben Torc for a while.


----------



## jenuk

my brother worked on the ben boats in the 70's im sure,
his name is aubrey williams or (bob) or (will), does anyone remember him , he still lives in shields


----------



## 7heroes

>>>>>>> Hi, Pete, I have just found this site and i feel quite emotional with the memorys it brings back to me.I was on the Asdale when it was lost(3rd Eng.). Barty Cole was the skipper and your dad was mate.I have very fond memorys of the short time we sailed together,although time has dimmed my memory some what. Bobby Palmer might of been on the Glass, or Chourn, but i sailed with him on the Ben Edra about 2yrs before it was sold to the Canadiens and went to fish on the Grand Banks in Canada.I also did a trip on the Ben Chourn i think the skipper was Ernie??.After the Asdale incident iwent on to sail on the Ben Royal/Ben Loyal as deckie engineer wich was a dismal failure as the fishing industry was in sharp decline.
I am sorry if i have rambled on, it wasjust seeing your name on this site that brought back so many memorys.
Kind Regards to you and your family
Bob Webster. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Hello Bob thanks for the Kind Regards - passed them onto me mother too! Lots of emotions at this end as well but life goes on and we prefer to remember the good times not the sad ones so much nowadays thankfully. I actually went to Maenporth for the first time about 5 years ago - took me that long to pluck up the courage! The sun was shining & the water was a mill pond - quite a contrast. Don't think I'd go back but put some demons to rest. Sorry about dwelliing on the sad bits & hope it doesn't cause too much upset for you or anyone else reading. Regards Pete Allen


----------



## chris fletcher

What other Ben boats were there?? I remember the Roy and Royal Edra and as i remember Idra?? I remember having 2 weeks summer holiday when i was about 13 i think on the Idris or Irene and i remember being out pretty far and being sick lots but i remember how amazing it was.


----------



## Iain Gray

The other boat I remember and know best of all was the Ben Wyvis which I think was a sister to the Edra. I also sailed on the Asdale, Lui, Gairn and Heilem all from Aberdeen. Happy days indeed and a great adventure for a 15 year old. If anyone has a picture of the Benn Wyvis I would be grateful. Id also like to contact anyone who sailed on these boats.


----------



## j.d.robinson

Good friend of mine is Lawrie Reynolds, who brought Ben Torc out new from the yard. He sailed out of N.Shields for many years. Now well in his eighties, he doesn't get out much now, but mind is as sharp as ever. His brother, Teddie, now long gone, was my next door neighbour years ago. Also, while I was up at South Shields for Mate(FG), Ernie Longhorn and a mate of his Jock Morrice (?)were there 1966 (?)

J.D.Robinson


----------



## jonah bell

jenuk said:


> my brother worked on the ben boats in the 70's im sure,
> his name is aubrey williams or (bob) or (will), does anyone remember him , he still lives in shields


Sailed with Aubrey Williams on a Spanish flag trawler Ashley out of Coruna in 86/87


----------



## sn100

hi everyone, ive just found this site, i started working in the ben boats in 1969, started as apprentice in the ben torc and a few year later was mate of it when she was eventually sold.
very nice to hear some of my old shipmates names,
and sorry to hear some have dropped anchor.


----------



## holiday

*Ben Vurie*

Hi
Just found this site and wondered if anyone remembers my late husband JOHN MARKIE who sailed from North Shields on the Ben boats in the 1970's. He joined the merchant navy when the fishing industry declined and sadly he lost his life on the NESAM in 1982, he was only 33.


----------



## colinleeming

hi 
i too have just found this site. my father alexander pert was on the ben boats, i would like to hear from anyone who knew him or has any pics. also my uncle colin fleming was on these boats as well. my father drowned after falling from the ben asdale while she was berthed in aberdeen in feb 1978 aged 32. i remember as an 8 year old going away on a trip on the ben wyvis during the school holidays in 1977.


----------



## coble

that first i looked when whet shields was ben boats


----------



## John Wenn

Hi Lads,
Just discovered this website and was wondering if anyone can remember my dad who sailed on The Strome and one or two other Ben boats like the Vurie,Chourn, etc( but mainly the Strome) His name is John Wenn but was sometimes known as Jack or Jackie.


----------



## jonnyingram

I was on the Polar Prince as a boy.Meldrum Shipley skipper,also Ben Chourn,Kit Jamieson skipper,Both Richard Irvin boats,in 1957,before i went as Apprentice with Prince Line.


----------



## sn 21

i now live in meldrum shipleys house in shields, old albert whiting also sailed on the prince learned me to netmend.

remember the ben edra on fire at the haddock shop in 78


----------



## jonnyingram

SN 21 Was that the Nil Desperandum, or the Sunbeam,Last boat I sailed on was the Stamila with Polish Paul and Joe Tulloch,
No i don't remember Fire in Ben Edra as i now live in Shetland.Shieds has fairly changed.


----------



## sn 21

hi johnny, sn21 was the tudor time, i have some pics of her on fire somewhere i will post them when i get the scanner fixed or buy a new one.
if you have a look on trawler photos. com and search for ben edra there are a few pics on there, or trawler pictures.net. hope these help mate


----------



## sn 21

bob palmer had her when she was onfire she got refitted and went to newfoundland


----------



## Colin419

The Ben Gulvain was wrecked on the Aberdeen beach just north of the mouth of the Don. My father wanted to buy her because he reckoned he could refloat her.

We went down for a look around her and as soon as I went into the engineroom I KNEW that I was going to sea as an engineer...I was 15

Apparently she was refloated and scrapped


----------



## android1

*Frank Wilkinson*

Anyone out there remember Frank Wilkinson? He was on Ben Torc in 1973 and remembers Harry Slack and Terry Kerman - and the Cup Final celebrations when Sunderland beat Leeds United!


----------



## Trawldoor

Colin419,

She eventually ended up in Anstruther Harbour and was scrapped there

Cheers

TD


----------



## lochluichart

Anyone remember my late uncle Frankie (Deafer) Moir was with Irvins out of Aberdeen for years?


----------



## jonnyingram

I sailed as deckie learner on the Polar Prince and the Ben Chourn,Meldrum Shipley &Kit Jamison,1956 &1957.Both Richard Irvine trawlers.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor

two came to Canada and one is sunk in a river in Nova Scotia


----------



## welchygq

*Ben Chourn SN20*

Hi All,

I am looking for some info on the Ben Chorn SN20. My Dad Sailed on her in the early Sixties. His name is Brian (Tucker) Welch.

I know the skipper was Kit.

Any photos or info on the boat or her crew would be great. Would love to know where everyone and the boat ended up and who is still around?

We know live in Australia and would love to see how everything ended up.

Thanks in Advance.

Dean Welch
Australia


----------



## acrow

hi my names barty. served as mate with Kit Jameson on the Ben Chourn 1969 to 1971. The boat ended up in being sold in the early 80's to a spanish company in La Caruna, north west spain.


----------



## acrow

barty coe was skipper of ben edra when on fire at haddock shop. we had just finsihed mackeral and blue whiting fishery and she was docked to have fishroom repairs carried out. after fire repairs was being made ready to start pair trawling with sister ship Ben Wyvis came to sailing day and told both boats sold to canadian owners. Bob palmer took edra and john gowie took wyvis across. i stayed behind to commission new boat ben Loyal.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor

Two came to Canada, one is partly submerge in a river in Nova Scotia, Canada. I can get some photos and more info if you like.


----------



## hadrian

hi. i done a plesure trip on the ben gulvain and the inchgower abergeldie not to sure about the spelling also worked on the earl of buchan back in the back in good old days skipper was billy ( fanny) carr mate i think was called achison or atkinson third hand pat carr skippers brother second eng tommy jonstone another old timer called stanton clay cant remember any more long time ago .anyone remember my dad ted stidolph he worked on the boats for about 40 years .


----------



## hadrian

hi.everyone i was a deckie on the earl of buchan when she was scraped about 1960 the skipper was billy carr.he was skipper of the ben glass when joind her. i also worked on the vurie,chourn, the old ben gulvain and a couple of purdys boats. the last one i worked on was the ben strome about 1966 skipper was from peterhead.i think his name was jimmy novell.pogger brown was mate he used to take her up to peterhead to pick the skipper up then same back again. paid of that new year and owed irvins 11 pound. that was the end for me.just rememberd done a few trips with old bob parmer on tw irvin.


----------



## finnan

The Jock Morrise ey mentioned would be Eddie Morrice he came from Buckie originally old mate of mine no longer with us.


----------



## jonjo777

*ben line*



Shieldsman said:


> Davie, that was more than i`d hoped for, the Ben Glas and the Ben Edra were the two i remember the most, the Edra just for its sheer size, as a boy i worked on the Quay during the summer holidays, the Edra was like a superstar trawler to a 13 yera old, i worked on a scottish boat called A Corenella and a North Shields boat called Frem. Happy days.
> thanks again.
> Paul.


my father sailed out of shields in 50s 60s ben gullvain ben vurie polar prince sabina kendale abergeldie william king remember the frem seine netter


----------



## gentalmanjim

7heroes said:


> Hallo there lads, just a quickie I think that the Ben Glas skipper might've been Bobbie Palmer aka 'black Bob'. Don't remember him personally coz I was too young but me dad was Peter Allen who was the Skipper lost on the Ben Asdale at Falmouth. Me dad was really good mates with Bob Palmer, Kit Jamieson Freddie Howes & loads more incl. Ernie Williams & Ernie Longhorn. They're the only one's I remember at the moment. Great to have a site like this to chew over old memories. Great stuff. Cheers Pete A


hi im a newbie on here . but my grandad was Bob Palmer and my dad Dave corbitt both sailed on the Ben boats so have set up account so dad can acssess site its great to here all the old names on here


----------



## madbob

Richard Irvins. Just scanning the site and found photos of the newer boats and some very familiar skippers names but has anyone pictures of some of the oldies eg.Abergeldie, Polar Prince, Earl of Buchan and others. Having a bit of a reminisce here as my Dad and Grandad worked for Irvins.


----------



## Eddiegaze1957

Hi all just discovered this site. Scrolling through and remember my dad and grandad mentioning some of the names and slippers. They both sailed out of shields in the 70s my dad starting on the ben vurie in 73 all the way tocollecting the edra from France anyone still on here that recognise my dads name wpuld like a chat please feel free


----------



## japottinger

Shieldsman said:


> Does anyone have any information/photographs on the `ben boats` that fished and landed at North Shields in the 70`s, im particularly interested in the Ben Edra.
> Cheers Paul.


I drew a very detailed model plans of Ben Idris which was published in Model Boats magazine


----------



## madbob

Hi Shields Trawler Folk. My second try, anyone got photos of the Fish Quay with Trawlers alongside ? Remember back in the 50 's when you could walk the length of the quay on the boats without going ashore. Was the busiest place in my world at the time. My Grandad Robert and my Father Horace both worked for Irvins in the office until they passed away in 1960 and 1975 respectively. Irvins office, store,net floor and workshops were my second home until going deep sea in 60 after summer jobs on Drifters Lizzie West and Young Duke. Could not believe when I was over in Shields about 11 years ago that everything was derelict. So sad that people, jobs and buildings had all been let go.


----------



## Stuclem

*Ben Dearg*

Ben Dearg and sister trawler Commiles came to Albany, Western Australia in 1949. Ben Dearg scuttled off Swarbrick’s Beach east of Albany in 1951 after the fishing venture failed


----------

